# Britax roundabout Car seat



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

Just curious if people here think this is as good a seat as all the reviews I have read of it say.
This is the seat I am currently thinking of ordering
(I have another recent thread in here on the maxi cosi priori which I got and don't like and am going to return)

I was planning to go to somewhere where I can see these all in person this weekend- but it is about an hour drive and I would prefer just to order one online!

I have read this is a very safe and comfortable one. I read that Britax's are one of the safest seats and have a good reputation, but that they are big. I think I read that the Britax marathon is bigger than the roundabout but I am not sure. It matters for me if the roundabout will fit well in my small toyota.

Thanks for helping me sort through this stuff.


----------



## NaturallyKait (Sep 22, 2006)

Which Roundabout? The original (40lb version) the Roundabout 50 or the new Roundabout 55?

The original Roundabout is small. It will not last long enough to make it anywhere near worth the amount of money. It is outgrown rear facing too early and forward facing too early. The Roundabout 50 is the same shell as the old Marathons just without the fancy stuff (lock offs etc) and with a lower ff weight (55lbs instead of 65). The new Roundabout 55 is shorter than the Roundabout 50's (All of the new Britax line is shorter, bad decision on their part!) but has heigher limits (40lb rf, 55 lbs ff).

I personally find all of the Britax seats overpriced when you can get seats with the same specs for much cheaper.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

thanks for the info on that.

I welcome more info and any other opinions on it if anyone has it.
I am not sure which Britax roundabout I would get!

I am still learning about what their differences are.


----------



## bella99 (Sep 25, 2008)

I have a True Fit and would choose it over a Britax any day. It's a very nice quality seat, but cheaper than a Britax and it will likely last longer than a Britax.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

What age is your baby?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

6 months


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

I would get the roundabout50 or roundabout55 for the added weight and shell height.

That being said, in general I don't think I'd get a roundabout at all. They have very little leg room compared to other seats and cost more for what you get. Comparably, I'd look at the MyRide or the Complete Air.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I'd consider a 50 if I found a GREAT deal, but no way it would be a top choice for me.

-Angela


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

I had a Roundabout50 too... didn't like it, and I'm sort of glad we crashed it (and trashed it!!).


----------



## Fujiko (Nov 11, 2006)

We had a Roundabout. It fit in the back of our 2-door Civic. I didn't realize it at the time, but my dd was too small for it when she was born, but we used it anyway since it was rated 5 lbs and up. (The straps were too high.) She used it, rearfacing, until she was two and a half, but she is off-the-charts short. When she grew out of it, we bought a Graco MyRide. When my son was born, we bought another MyRide for him. It's definitely bigger than a Roundabout, but both my newborn and my 3.5 year old fit fine in it.

If I could go back and do it over, I wouldn't have bought the Roundabout. Too expensive, too ill-fitting (for both newborns (in case you reuse it for a future baby) and older toddlers).


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

hmm- I really have to go see these things in person! I think I cannot get adequate info on which one to choose for my family without actually going to a store. Okay- I will make the trek to target or somewhere tomorrow and check them out!


----------



## Tjej (Jan 22, 2009)

I have a roundabout from 5 years ago (before all the various types of roundabout). We have liked the seat, but yes, it is smaller/shorter-lasting than others. That said, I am on 5 years of continous use of it (kid #2 is using it). Mine is older, though, and the rf limit was low.

Anyway, we have the roundabout and a marathon and find both seats easy to install and use. I got the roundabout to fit in the back of a small toyota. It did that well.

Read more about carseats, though. From what I hear popping into car seat safety threads/forums every once in a while, Britax was very good but hasn't kept up with things as well and is just riding its reputation for the time being. So other manufacturers have made comparable seats safety-wise AND they've improved upon convenience features.

Right now if I were in the market for another seat I'd look for something like a Britax Boulevard. But again, not necessarily actually Britax.

HTH

Tjej


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

Maybe I'm missing something, but I don't get the Britax Roundabout critiques I've been reading and I'm wondering if maybe it's our situation? Can a few of you weigh in to clarify?

First, expense: we were looking at the 50 and the 55. They are $199 (or $159 on sale at Target last weekend). That doesn't seem that bad to me when the "alternate" recommendation I keep hearing is the MyRide 65 which doesn't seem that much less.

There's also the RFing limits. Britax' site lists the RFing limits for the 50 at 40 lbs. The height limit (doesn't specify RF or FF) for the 50 is 49 inches and the 55 is 46". My 5YO is still 35 lbs, and just hit 41" this summer and has been in a Nautilus since her Roundabout expired last year. Is it just that my kids are so small that the Roundabout's limits don't seem to be a problem for me?

Sorry... just trying to figure this out before I buy DD2's convertible, but am eager to dump the SnugRide.


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

Yeah it sounds like your kids are on the smaller side, which makes carseats a lot easier. The 41" height must be for FF, because my 36" tall 30lb not-quite-2.5yo is AT the limit for RF. For both the Britax and the MyRide. Barely 1" of shell above her head. The TrueFit, Complete Air, or Radian will last her MUCH longer. I'll also be surprised if any of the Britax convertibles would last her until booster age FF - the taller seats might though. The TrueFit or Complete Air are also cheaper ($150-180) than the Britax. If I had to pick between the Roundabout 50 and the MyRide though, I'd still pick the MyRide because it will fit a small baby better and has much more legroom for a RF toddler (a comfort issue, but still). The Britax seats basically seem to want you to pay more for a seat that will last less long because they USED to make the best seats out there, KWIM?

I don't think they're BAD seats, just not AS good as the cheaper seats, which makes them not such a good bargain...


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheGirls* 
Yeah it sounds like your kids are on the smaller side, which makes carseats a lot easier. The 41" height must be for FF, because my 36" tall 30lb not-quite-2.5yo is AT the limit for RF. For both the Britax and the MyRide. Barely 1" of shell above her head. The TrueFit, Complete Air, or Radian will last her MUCH longer. I'll also be surprised if any of the Britax convertibles would last her until booster age FF - the taller seats might though. The TrueFit or Complete Air are also cheaper ($150-180) than the Britax. If I had to pick between the Roundabout 50 and the MyRide though, I'd still pick the MyRide because it will fit a small baby better and has much more legroom for a RF toddler (a comfort issue, but still). The Britax seats basically seem to want you to pay more for a seat that will last less long because they USED to make the best seats out there, KWIM?

I don't think they're BAD seats, just not AS good as the cheaper seats, which makes them not such a good bargain...

Thank you!

And sorry, Snapdragon, for the thread hijack... I thought I posted this as a separate thread!


----------



## surrogate (Oct 10, 2009)

Yeah, when my 2 were born if you wanted to ERF, the ONLY option was Britax. I gladly sucked it up and paid $300 a piece for the piece of mind.

Now, however, you can get a good ERF seat with bells and whistles for half that. If I had an infant today and needed a good seat that would last me rear facing til age 3 and ff til age 6 I would go with a Radian 80 (I make tall skinny kids) if I had normal height kids I would get a myride 65.

My niece is 3, 29lbs and maybe 36" tall and still has a good 4" over her head in her (passed down from me) britax decathlon. She is still rear facing. This seat is no better IMO than the MyRide65 (which has a 40lb RF limit)


----------

